# Rubik's Cube Cereal



## speedcubingman (Aug 15, 2012)

i just had the strangest dream where there was cube cereal called: Cubies. it was so weird like the cereal would be like lucky charms, but the oat part was in the shapes of cubies (corner pieces, edge pieces, and so on). and the marshmallow part would be the stickers. also you could get the original type (white pieces) or you could get black (chocolate). I have the weirdest dreams haha.


----------



## Riley (Aug 16, 2012)

I had the weirdest dream too last night, about cubes. I thought I was at the World Championships 2015, in Tokyo. 

Sounds tasty though.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 16, 2012)

Riley said:


> I had the weirdest dream too last night, about cubes. I thought I was at the World Championships 2015, in Tokyo.
> 
> Sounds tasty though.



Sometimes when I am experiencing moments in real life I think to myself. I think I have dreamed this event happening before. Maybe Worlds will be in Tokyo in 2015 and you will attend.


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 16, 2012)

Riley said:


> I had the weirdest dream too last night, about cubes. I thought I was at the World Championships 2015, in Tokyo.
> 
> Sounds tasty though.



i hope worlds 2015 will be in japan, i may be there in summer of 2015, yay for high school language field trips!


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 17, 2012)

You're going to try to go to a comp, on a school trip?


----------



## speedcubingman (Aug 17, 2012)

5BLD said:


> You're going to try to go to a comp, on a school trip?



you visit for like 2 weeks, and you get free days, which i would use on worlds, if it is there.


----------

